# Almost There



## mfaith (Jan 7, 2016)

Almost there. My wife piled the stuff for all the jobs I had to finish before I could play with my toy in front of them. Now I just need to clean and organize.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 7, 2016)

Awsome.  Love to see a work space come together.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 7, 2016)

That is why I stay single...   8^)


----------



## brino (Jan 7, 2016)

mfaith said:


> My wife piled the stuff for all the jobs I had to finish before I could play with my toy in front of them.



But dear, I cannot finish those jobs without my lathe and mill! 
-brino


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm not really sure how everyone else in the world gets along with out a good shop.  It is a rare house project that does not require some machining!


----------



## maker of things (Jan 8, 2016)

That was smart thinking on the part of your wife.  I hope mine never figures that out.


Chipper5783 said:


> I'm not really sure how everyone else in the world gets along with out a good shop.  It is a rare house project that does not require some machining!


When all you have a hammer, everything looks like a nail.  But when you have a well equipped machine shop, everything looks like a project you can do if you just had one more tool.


----------

